# Old Printer Power Supply To Run Computer Fan?



## pokolbinguy (17/10/07)

Hi All,

I remembered we have an ancient printer out the back that I figured I may be able to use the power supply to run a computer fan.

Soo I pulled it apart and this is what was on the inside...








Is this any use to me to run a computer fan???

I was thinking if it is I will mount it in a small box to protect it etc. 

Cheers, Pok


----------



## randyrob (17/10/07)

pokolbinguy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I remembered we have an ancient printer out the back that I figured I may be able to use the power supply to run a computer fan.
> 
> ...



i'd pull the multimeter out mate and start testing voltages etc, computer fans are usually 12v from memory tho i could be wrong, also check to see if you have an old nokia
charger these tend to be 12v and less effort/space. also computer powersupplies are only $20 brand new and already have the right plug for a fan all you have to do is bridge the green and the black wire.

rob.


----------



## Jye (17/10/07)

I dont think it would be worth stuffing around with Pok. Any OP shop, flea market will have some phone charges for cheap that will do the job and a lot neater and safer.


----------



## pokolbinguy (17/10/07)

randyrob said:


> i'd pull the multimeter out mate and start testing voltages etc, computer fans are usually 12v from memory tho i could be wrong, also check to see if you have an old nokia
> charger these tend to be 12v and less effort/space. also computer powersupplies are only $20 brand new and already have the right plug for a fan all you have to do is bridge the green and the black wire.
> 
> rob.




Seems it may not be worth the effort.

I have an old nokia phone charger, I'll go and check the voltage on it.... I think they are less than 12 V however. I like the idea of using a phone charger or similar because of size.

Cheers, Pok


----------



## oldbugman (17/10/07)

if its a 9v charger hook it up and see how much air comes out.


----------



## pokolbinguy (17/10/07)

Awesome found an old nokia 2010 
and charger.

Output is 12V DC @ 780 mA.

Should be the goods?

No just to get my hands on a fan.

So do I just strip the wires and hook up or should I Install a plug in the collar on my freezer so I can unplug easily. I like this idea.. would make it nice and neat aswell.

can you buy the male fittings for the plug?? Say at the electronic dick?

Cheers, Pok


----------



## Jye (17/10/07)

The charger sounds perfect and DS should have to correct plug, I know that Jaycar does.


----------



## Screwtop (17/10/07)

It's a good old tranny PS not switch mode so should have a bit of grunt and smooth output if thoss caps are any indication. Would think there would be a 12VDC rail in there somewhere, if not something you could devide down with a resistive T pad. Use the phone charger for your PC supply fan but hang onto the PS, never know what you might be able to use it for.


----------



## clintmo (17/10/07)

computer power supplies make cheap voltage sources, 12v 5v and 3.3v. if not as suggested a 12v DC transformer (one that plugs into your power 240v ac socket), just cut the wire and there should be a 12v and ground wire, connect straight to fan wires. i know i have about 100 12v dc power transformers lying around they are a dime a dozen. also at dickies they sell a cable that has a plug on each end that allows for quick disconnect
''''''''________ ___
----|''''''''____|''''''''|-----------
----|___||_______|-----------

I know my pc case fans are 12v running at 0.12amps

EDIT: its stuffing up my leet ascii pic


----------



## bonj (18/10/07)

Yeah, that psu looks like it might be from an Epson. Mine was one of those separate ones (from an old Canon). You may want to check the voltages as they said above, and put it in a case so it doesn't zap anyone. I just had a look at one of my Epsons (a recent, but very dead one I acquired) and I can't imagine them using much higher than the 13.5VDC that the Canon power pack gives, but you should check it with a multimeter. They may use 24V for all we know.


----------



## bonj (18/10/07)

hehe, just read further down. The phone charger should be fine. I put a socket in the back of my collar so I can just plug/unplug and it looks neat (even though it's at the back and not seen). I just used the socket from the old Canon printer as it looks to be a proprietary design.



> its stuffing up my leet ascii pic



If you put your 1337 ascii in [ code][ /code] it should preserve the spacing like this:


```
''''''''________ ___

----|''''''''____|''''''''|-----------

----|___||_______|-----------
```

edit: Ugh! that looks terrible. You may want to play with that a bit... :lol:


----------

